# New England Vinegar Works Bottle?



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 24, 2017)

I know about the Heinz and Atlantic & Pacific Vinegar bottles but has anyone seen this brand or have any information on this bottle? It was found by a relative of mine at a construction site. On the base it says New England Vinegar Works and it is cracked a little. Is it common?

Thanks,
-PlaneDiggerCam


----------



## Mikez (Nov 24, 2017)

New england vinegar work's started in 1907 in Somerville Ma. by Arthur Rowse.
In 1919 they started using the Veryfine brand name.
In 1930 they started a plant in Littleton Ma. Which would become their home.

They eventually evolved from vinegar to cider to apple juice.
They became New England Apple Products. 
They then became Veryfine which juice many of you may remember. Certainly you'll remember if you were around New England in the 80s or 90s when they peaked. 

They eventually sold their Littleton plant and still make some juice on a limited basis. 

On a personal note, I now work in the 70 year old Veryfine plant which is being refurbished and will soon be bottling water and juice under new owners.

So far I have found a bunch of worthless plain Veryfine Juice bottles behind the plant.
They did have a few fancy vinegar and juice bottles back in the day.

I have no info specific to the bottles or value or anything. I do have a book with black and white pics pf bottles. I'll try to take pics of the pics.


----------



## Mikez (Nov 24, 2017)

All the following pics are stole from this book:


I think the your bottle is top, second from left.


Some fancy ones.




I'm too new in the hobby to know anything about the rarity or value of the bottles. It is something I am very interested in. I will be watching for some of those in the book.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks for the help Mikez and those pictures provided excellent information!


----------

